# Easy way to remember the 7 layers of the OSI model



## PacketMan (Feb 23, 2018)

For you FreeBSDers that are trying to write a network certification exam.  There are maybe techniques to help you remember the 7 layers, and their correct order, of the OSI model.  But, for those of you who work with sales folks you may find this one particularly easy to remember, and you can use this as a rule of thumb in your working career too.

Please Do Not Take Sales Peoples Advice.  

....come on Friday, and it ain't Friday 'till you hear the sound of your favorite beverage pouring out of its bottle.


----------

